# Car and Driver: Tesla Model 3 Performance review



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*The Tesla Model 3 Performance Skips Ludicrous Acceleration for Ridiculous Cornering*

I especially liked this part:

_Overall mass centralization plays a part, too. The Model 3 carries its forward motor behind the front axle, just as the dual-motor Model S does, but while the S has its aft motor located behind the rear axle, Tesla decided to place the 3's primary motor ahead of it._​
Now, where have I heard that before? 



garsh said:


> It's not just the low center of gravity. The 3 has been designed to also have a very low moment of inertia. While many RWD sports cars can come close to a 50/50 weight distribution between the front & rear axles, they still have part of a heavy motor extending past the front axle. The Model 3 has the heaviest parts - the battery and both motors - completely inside of both axles. Because of this, I expect the steering response to be better than many cars that weigh less.





garsh said:


> We already know that all of the heavy components (battery and BOTH motors) are between the front and rear axles, which is going to give you exceptional turning dynamics. At that point, adding beefy brakes and tires is easy. This thing is going to be a track monster.


----------

